# come on help needed



## James&amp;Bali (May 10, 2012)

Hi no replies so far but not giving up on you lot yet>Ok the place is Madagascar and we intend to work in an area which we have sampled with some primative equipment.We have recovered some fine gold together with some ruby zircon and some rare earth minerals.
So our next plan was to buy a long sluice box and some pans and a concentrator made by keene eng USA.
Please tell us are we going around solving this problem with the correct equipment
Come on reply asap as we need to start to work and pay our debts off


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (May 10, 2012)

Just a note, for people who speak English as their primary language, sometimes when people translate from their own native language, to English, they may sound demanding and rude. This may simply be a bad translation.

To the person who posted this, much of the information you are looking for can be searched using the forum search tool. If you search first, then ask specific questions, you might find the information you need.

Scott


----------



## James&amp;Bali (May 10, 2012)

Hi Scott, thanks for the reply, yes sorry about jokes I forgot you guys dont get our homur, you take this stuff seriously or was it a bad day?
Hope you have a good day.
Regards James


----------



## martyn111 (May 10, 2012)

James&Bali said:


> Hi Scott, thanks for the reply, yes sorry about jokes I forgot you guys dont get our homur, you take this stuff seriously or was it a bad day?
> Hope you have a good day.
> Regards James



From another UK resident to all the people insulted by the above, please don't take this attitude as the norm from UK members.
I, like many others understand the HUMOUR (not homur, whatever that is) on the forum, and find an entitlement attitude very trying. 
Normally I wouldn't reply to this type of posting because nobody is entitled to a response, but, on this occasion I find the nature of the post offensive to the people I have learnt so much from.

To James, obviously you know how to search the internet for information (otherwise you wouldn't have ended up here demanding answers to your questions and insulting those that have made an honest attempt to help you) good luck in locating what you need ELSEWHERE.


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 10, 2012)

James&Bali said:


> Come on reply asap as we need to start to work and pay our debts off


 
Please keep in mind I am not trying to stick up for this individual, but just saying part of the attitude might be from this "so called debt". Debt has an ugly head and can make people do and say things even unknowingly.

-Andrew

typo


----------



## kevinlco (May 10, 2012)

One thing I have learned its prospecting can be very tricky! the equipment you need depends alot on what you have to work with. Its the material lode or placer? The more info you provide will help out tremendously! I have been prospecting for two years now and build most of my equipment since I can't afford new things. Explain more about what you have and we can try to help out some. The internet its also full of info on how to get gold, thats how I've been learning.


----------



## nickvc (May 11, 2012)

I know Bali personally and he's a really honest and knowledgeable guy who will help anyone he can especially when it comes to gemstones, his speciality. He spends most of the year travelling the world looking for stock so he's rarely still for very long and when back here in the UK he's running to get his jobs done before he's off travelling again. I'm sure he means no offence and it was myself who suggested he posted about his latest venture here as I can't advise him as I know nothing about minerals, ores or mining and didn't want him tucked up with equipment that's useless for the venture he's looking to get involved in.
I'm sure if any members find possible values but not metals, gemstones, and post pictures he would be more than happy to advise on what they are and realizable values, that's his world, I would say you may have to wait awhile if he's on his travels as usual but he will be more than happy to help and even find a market for anything our mining members discover, I personally trust him implicitly and think he's a great guy and I forgive him his tendency to go off at tangents, so much to do so little time.
If you can help I know he would be very grateful and I'm sure he would do the same for anyone who needed his advice.


----------



## Geo (May 11, 2012)

most gemstones are found by classification of material. pretty much screen to the size you are looking for and go through it visually. if you are sluicing, the use of a trommel will help in screening and classifying. gemstones will be in the tailings of the trommel. of coarse there can be smaller gems in the sluice but they will be much smaller.if you classify to the size you desire (lets say ¼" to 1") in ¼" increments, you can dry the material and pass it across a light table in a darkened room or at night. most any gemstone can be spotted very easily this way.


----------



## Oz (May 11, 2012)

That is a high recommendation indeed coming from you Nick, and carries much weight with me.

We could also use the help of someone with raw gem experience on the forum. Most members that mine are looking for metals and likely toss out gravity collected gemstones.

I wish I could help him, but I know little of mining. I just do a bit of recreational panning.


----------



## James&amp;Bali (May 11, 2012)

Hi thanks for all the feed back really appreciate it all. I'll be on at the weekend with more details. Again thanks 

Regards James and Bali


----------



## martyn111 (May 11, 2012)

Is this the way that the private message system is supposed to be used

Sent: May 11th, 2012, 12:39 pm 
From: James&Bali 
To: martyn111 
Re: come on help needed
Thankyou for that reply its made my day, have a good weekend. X

Shame he didn't have the balls to say it in public!


----------



## MMFJ (May 11, 2012)

nickvc said:


> I'm sure if any members find possible values but not metals, gemstones, and post pictures he would be more than happy to advise on what they are and realizable values, .... and even find a market


I, for one, would welcome such a post/forum section/etc.

Several years back, I was into trading and got several small lots of "valuable" gemstones - none of which I really have a clue about! Of course, what I traded had little/no cash in it, so I knew I wouldn't get hurt, but I've carried those things around a lot of years - forgot about them until this message....

So, if there's an 'expert' evaluation available (I have 'appraisals', for what they are worth - since they are from this 'horse-traders and liars' group....), I would certainly dig them out and appreciate some knowledgeable opinion!

And, of course, I'd be interested in trading/selling them (for gold/silver, of course!) as well! 

Sign me up!


----------



## James&amp;Bali (May 11, 2012)

martyn111 said:


> Is this the way that the private message system is supposed to be used
> 
> Sent: May 11th, 2012, 12:39 pm
> From: James&Bali
> ...



What a nice guy.....


----------



## patnor1011 (May 11, 2012)

I once saw some info somewhere that coloured gem stones will soon become more valuable than diamonds due to scarcity. There are literally tons of diamonds out there but not that much of some type of coloured gems. I guess I will have to try to dig up that info somewhere in bookmarks or browsing history.


----------



## depperl001 (May 11, 2012)

Geo said:


> most gemstones are found by classification of material. pretty much screen to the size you are looking for and go through it visually. if you are sluicing, the use of a trommel will help in screening and classifying. gemstones will be in the tailings of the trommel. of coarse there can be smaller gems in the sluice but they will be much smaller.if you classify to the size you desire (lets say ¼" to 1") in ¼" increments, you can dry the material and pass it across a light table in a darkened room or at night. most any gemstone can be spotted very easily this way.




Hi,

In Sapphire mining the screen sizes are 1/8th to 1/4 of an inch. At least where I am.

regards,

Josef Vavryn


----------



## Geo (May 11, 2012)

yes, of coarse. the sizes i stated is just an example. there is diamond mines that collect diamonds in the millimetrical scale to the size of dust for industrial use.


----------



## depperl001 (May 15, 2012)

Geo said:


> yes, of coarse. the sizes i stated is just an example. there is diamond mines that collect diamonds in the millimetrical scale to the size of dust for industrial use.




If you can find precious stones in sizes of an inch let me know where, I would be very interested.
In semi precious stones that is a different matter, such as quartz, kriptocrystaline quartz etc.


----------



## Geo (May 15, 2012)

yea, well like i said, i was just using that for an example. 1 inch diameter gemstones are very rare, but if you have ever purchased a lottery ticket hoping for the jackpot you would consider going through that pile of tailings a little more closely.


----------



## Oz (May 15, 2012)

Only 1 inch? LOL

I ran across this a couple of days ago, enjoy!
http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/national-geographic-channel/shows/explorer-1/ngc-the-bahia-emerald-story/


----------

